# No surviving frosties



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Crystal

Thank you for volunteering to help us all out a bit!

I just have a question regarding my final four frosties not making it through the thaw process..

I got 13 eggs, 9 fertilised and all were frozen due to OHSS in Nov 08.  In March, we thawed five, 4 survived the thaw and the two best were transfered at 2 cell (grade 2) on day 2.  Sadly this resulted in a BFN.

Yesterday I was due to go for transfer again, but when my final four frosties were thawed none of them survived.  

I cant understand how 4 would have survived the last thaw and none with this one.  The embies were all frozen at fertilisation, so I'm guessing they cant have graded them at that point and thawed the five best for our first FET.

Do you have any thoughts on this!, or what sort of questions could I ask the consultant at our review appt without sounding ignorant?

Many thanks again

Jo


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Jomag said:


> Hi Crystal
> 
> Thank you for volunteering to help us all out a bit!
> 
> ...


Hello Jo,

Usually there is a 50-90% survival rate for embryos frozen on Day one so 4 out of 9 is slightly low but not an unexpected rate. Often when they are frozen on day one there is no way of grading them so they are often defrosted randomly. So it may just be chance that some survived the first thaw but not the second.

The Consultant should be able to give you the clinic statistics for embryo thawing.

But you probably want to steer your consultation towards minimising the chance of OHSS again in your next cycle as a fresh transfer will always give you the best chance of pregnancy.

Best wishes


----------

